# satisfy any -> .htaccess sichtbar



## bled (29. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe momentan folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte auf meinem lokalen Testserver (Ubuntu 6.10, Apache 2.0) das Hauptverzeichnis des Webservers (also DocumentRoot), was bei mir /var/www ist, schützen. Dabei soll es von Außen möglich sein mit Passwort reinzukommen. Wenn man allerdings von Innen kommt (also localhost/127.0.0.1) soll keine Passwortabfrage kommen.
Soweit wäre das alles ja kein Problem. Ich lege einfach eine .htaccess Datei im DocumentRoot ab, die folgenden Inhalt hat:

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "enter password"
AuthUserFile /var/www/.htusers
Require valid-user

Order deny,allow
Deny from all
Allow from localhost
Satisfy any
```
Jetzt werden aber auch alle .ht Dateien sichtbar. Sowas ist mir noch nie vorher passiert, hat früher immer funktioniert. Ich hab schon überall gesucht, hab mir die Apache Dokumentation zu .htaccess durchgelesen, konnte aber wirklich absolut nichts finden.
Ohne das "Satisfy any" sind die .ht Dateien nicht sichbar, allerdings muss ich dann natürlich auch lokal ein Passwort eingeben und komm von Außen garnicht rein, was ja nicht der Sinn des Ganzen sein soll.
Was vielleicht noch wichtig ist:
An der Apache Konfiguration hab ich nichts geändert. Was die .ht Dateien betrifft ist also alles noch im Urzustand. Langsam bin ich wirklich am Verzweifeln, hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Idee oder sogar eine Lösung?
Danke schonmal!


----------

